# POB's poptarts are paying off!!!



## Assassin32 (Mar 26, 2014)

Here's POB getting after it on the incline. Who said all those poptarts don't come in handy....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm afraid you're mistaken...POB has GINGER hair.


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 26, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I'm afraid you're mistaken...POB has GINGER hair.



Doesn't he just wear a orange toupee?


----------



## Hotmess (Mar 26, 2014)

What the fudge! Lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 26, 2014)

I ****ing hate this guy. He does this kind of retarded shit for every lift


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 26, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I ****ing hate this guy. He does this kind of retarded shit for every lift



Have you really seen this guy before?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 26, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> Have you really seen this guy before?



Yeah this vid is old. His shit is all over youtube. My friends on FB post it on my page when they want me to rage.


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 26, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah this vid is old. His shit is all over youtube. My friends on FB post it on my page when they want me to rage.



So this is a real video? I thought it was a joke vid about his gut...he doesn't really lift like this, does he?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 26, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> So this is a real video? I thought it was a joke vid about his gut...he doesn't really lift like this, does he?



No clue. Just know there are other vids of this asshole.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 26, 2014)

It looks like the bastard child of a bench press that mated with an OHP and then cross bred with incline bench.


----------



## event462 (Mar 26, 2014)

Damn! I need to start lifting with my belly more!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 26, 2014)

like a boss.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks like crossfit to me.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 26, 2014)

Wait .......what was wrong with his form?  He was doing a gut press.....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 26, 2014)

I was wondering why anyone would use straps to press....then I found out.

That is a new exercise called the Incline Hang Snatch


----------



## italian1 (Mar 26, 2014)

Just saw this dude in Tosh.0


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 26, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I was wondering why anyone would use straps to press....then I found out.
> 
> That is a new exercise called the Incline Hang Snatch


I was thinking the same exact thing....I was wondering why this f..cker is putting straps on a bench press. Never seen that before. Then the asshole surprised me again.    Great form though. Lol.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 26, 2014)

Somebody actually took the video without laughing their ass off! WTF


----------



## CJ (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks like the dad from the Fresh Prince of Bel Air


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 26, 2014)

mmmmmm poptarts


----------

